# My first commercial job! Ever~!



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

The funniest thing happend to me a few weeks ago. I was standing in line at the permit office to pay for my permits. There was this guy standing be hind me humming a tune I heard at church. I turned around and started to talk to the guy about what he was humming. Well while I was standing there he said so your a plumber! I said yes I am, He said you the owner or ??? I told him I was a 1 man shop at the moment. He said you do commercial work?? I said Nope not a lick of it! He goes would you like to do a Dollar store. I said I would give it a shot! He took my # down called me a few times and we came to agreement of price. He's buying everything and giving me a labor to have dig my trenches for me. He's laying out the walls for the plumbing. All I have to do is run the pipe for him to where he tells me too. $6K is what I charged him. I know it's not much but it's just 2 bath deal and it's labor only! He showed me an invoice from his other plumber he only charge him $3700.00 for the same situation.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> The funniest thing happend to me a few weeks ago. I was standing in line at the permit office to pay for my permits. There was this guy standing be hind me humming a tune I heard at church. I turned around and started to talk to the guy about what he was humming. Well while I was standing there he said so your a plumber! I said yes I am, He said you the owner or ??? I told him I was a 1 man shop at the moment. He said you do commercial work?? I said Nope not a lick of it! He goes would you like to do a Dollar store. I said I would give it a shot! He took my # down called me a few times and we came to agreement of price. He's buying everything and giving me a labor to have dig my trenches for me. He's laying out the walls for the plumbing. All I have to do is run the pipe for him to where he tells me too. $6K is what I charged him. I know it's not much but it's just 2 bath deal and it's labor only! He showed me an invoice from his other plumber he only charge him $3700.00 for the same situation.


Be very wary of doing labor only work, it can easily bite you in the ass if you don't cover every worst case scenario in the contract.

Just an FYI.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Ya we hate labor only jobs. the boss doesnt make the "extra" money off materials. And alot of down time waiting for materials.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We have done a few dollar general stores. Water cooler, Women's room , men's room with a closet and a mop sink with WH above it. Pretty small job. Last one we did was 13k for labor and material. It was only about 5 days work total. 

Unless they changed it the drawing sucks. They had pretty wide footings with the WCL over them. They had to break part of it out for the drain.

They also did not have the dead space between the metal building and the stud wall called out on the print. We guessed and got lucky as we couldn't get an answer from the architect.

They had the water service and RPZ in this unheated dead space also:no:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Be very wary of doing labor only work, it can easily bite you in the ass if you don't cover every worst case scenario in the contract.
> 
> Just an FYI.


Totally agree.:thumbsup: I have been asked to bid a few...I either ignore them, or I pad the pricing to cover my a$$...so far I never actually secured one. GOOD!


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

If the other guy only charges him $3700 why did he agree to pay you $6000? 
watch your A$$ this guy sounds fishy.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

masterk said:


> If the other guy only charges him $3700 why did he agree to pay you $6000?
> watch your A$$ this guy sounds fishy.


 I was thinking the same thing


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I know some people don't want the cheapest. Ya know more money better quality.
I you have been good to the guy he may just like you.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Scoop*

Here is what I found out. The other guy lives 70 miles away from this job and is NOT a Licensed Plumbing Contractor, But a JP that is in union hall doing side work! SHAme,Shame on him! He could loose his job if caught! :yes: And of course the lay out I get is different than every other DG mens, womens, and fountian in front of store and mop sink at opposite corner of building 160ft 4" run. As for the other guy mop sink ws in mens room. 

We did the under slab today. Didn't go to bad:whistling2: I never done a slab with no foundation walls. They had strings where the block was supose to be layed. NOT fun! We got there at 9 am ready to go and no walls??? The guy this is how we always do them. finially at 1:30pm we were able to start to lay pipe we got done at 8pm working off of truck head lights and flash lights. put it on air test tomorrow going back to install trap primers, floor drains, and cleanouts.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Good job, bro. I did a job at a nuke this year, I did the "underground" on top of the old slab. The new elevation was 14" higher than the slab. The carpenter foreman and I snapped lines, and I hit everything dead nuts. During the trim, the owner's rep and GC asked me if they needed to notch the walls out, or anything to get the mop basin in. I dropped it on the riser and it fit in the corner perfect. A tiny bead of silicone caulk, and boom. Done. They were stunned. No walls had to be furred, I didn't have to bust any floor to do any offsets, to move anything into the walls. I was kinda stunned myself.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Sorry not up dating you folks*

Well the 2nd R/I went great! The print didn't show a wall in the bathrooms and my toilets were off 1 1/2 side to side. bought an off set stool flange and chip concrete set the new flanges and :thumbup: perfect!

I completed the job on 12/29/08 finish is set and everything tested out good!:thumbsup:

On to the next project!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

well, it's all down hill from here. :thumbsup:








paul


----------

